# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Iris Kyle

## Fataoulas

Αν υπαρχει ενα ατομο που εχει επισκιασει  σε αριθμο τιτλων Mr Olympia τους Lee Haney και το μοναδικο Arnold, αυτος δεν ειναι... αυτος. Ειναι αυτη. 

Iris Kyle, κατοχος του τιτλου Ms Olympia, 10 φορες, πηρε το τελευταιο της τιτλο το 2014 οπου και δηλωσε την αποχωρηση της απο το αθλημα 

πληρες ονομα  *Iris Floyd Kyle*
Ημ. Γεννησης  *22 Αυγουστου 1974*
Τοπος γεννησης,  * Benton Harbor, Michigan*
Τοπος διαμονης. *Katy, Texas*



*Τιτλοι*  (...απο που να ξεκινησεις και που να τελειωσεις)


1994 NPC Long Beach Muscle Classic – 1st
1994 NPC Ironmaiden Championships – 2nd (MW)
1996 NPC Orange County Muscle Classic – 1st (HW and Overall)
1996 NPC California – 1st (HW and Overall)
1996 NPC USA Championships – 2nd
1997 NPC USA Championships – 3rd (HW)
1997 NPC Nationals – 4th (HW)
1998 NPC USA Championships – 1st (HW and Overall)
1999 IFBB Ms. International – 15th
1999 IFBB Pro World Championship – 2nd
1999 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 4th
2000 IFBB Ms. International – 3rd (HW) (Later disqualified)
2000 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 5th (HW)
2001 IFBB Ms. International – 2nd (HW)
2001 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st (HW)
2002 IFBB Ms. International – 2nd (HW)
2002 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2nd (HW)
2002 IFBB GNC Show of Strength – 2nd (HW)
2003 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2nd (HW)
2004 IFBB Ms. International – 1st (HW and Overall)
2004 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st (HW and Overall)
2005 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2nd
2006 IFBB Ms. International – 1st
2006 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2007 IFBB Ms. International – 1st
2007 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2008 IFBB Ms. International – 7th
2008 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2009 IFBB Ms. International – 1st
2009 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2010 IFBB Ms. International – 1st
2010 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2011 IFBB Ms. International – 1st
2011 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2012 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2013 IFBB Ms. International – 1st
2013 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st
2014 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st



Η Iris  υποδυθηκε τον χαρακτηρα "Dina" στη ταινια We Are Sisyphos και εχει εμφανιστει σε αρκετες τηλεοπτικες σειρες

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Μετα το 2014 όπου και κατέκτησε το 10ο ms Olympia η συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία καταργήθηκε απο την IFBB.

----------


## Fataoulas

^^ και σε μια συνεντευξη της το '16 (νομιζω) ειχε κατηγορησει την IFBB για τη σταση τους απεναντι στις γυναικες αθλητριες του ΒΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Respect στην top αθλήτρια του Eπαγγελματικού γυναικείου bodybuilding.
Mπορεί σε αρκετους να μην αρέσει η τοσο σκληροπυρηνική αγωνιστική εκδοχή αλλά το σεβόμαστε  :03. Bowdown: 

υ.γ. Ευχαριστούμε Φαταούλα, KAKΩΣ ελειπε αυτό το αφιέρωμα τόσα χρόνια  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Δεν γνωρίζω για την συνέντευξη ομως στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία τα πράγματα είχαν ξεφύγει παρα πολυ η κατάσταση ηταν ανεξέλεγκτη,οχι πως δεν φέρει ευθύνη η IFBB γι'αυτο,αλλα μόλις είδανε πως η πηγή που φέρνει τα φράγκα στερεύει και ο κόσμος δεν ανταποκρίνεται κατάργησαν την κατηγορία.

----------


## Fataoulas

> υ.γ. Ευχαριστούμε Φαταούλα, KAKΩΣ ελειπε αυτό το αφιέρωμα τόσα χρόνια




 Το ειχα υποσχεθει Κωστα οτι θα το εκανα, και ΚΑΚΩΣ που το καθυστερησα τοσο πολυ  :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ σωστα ανέφερε ο Κώστας και αξίζει αυτη η αναφορα Φαταούλα , διότι μόνο θαυμασμό αξίζει αυτη η γυναίκα και άσχετα αν αρέσει η όχι σε πολλους αυτη η εικόνα του γυναικείου ββ 
Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια και θυσίες να πετύχει κατι τετοιο μια γυναίκα σε συνδιασμό με το ταλέντο που πρέπει να διαθέτει , γιατι τόσα Ολύμπια δεν κερδίζονται εύκολα , υπάρχουν κι άλλες που διψούν για νίκη

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Iris Kyle , με 10 τρόπαια Olympia, επιστρέφει για να αγωνιστεί στο Ms Olympia , στην βαριά κατηγορία που επανέρχεται μετά απο χρόνια!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Επιτέλους καιρός ήταν να ξαναγυρίσει το γυναικείο Hard Core Bodybuilding στους αγώνες, και πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη στιγμή να γίνει στο Olympia μιας και είναι ο κορυφαίος αγώνας Bodybuilding στον κόσμο.
Αν τελικά γίνει και δεν είναι απλά μια φήμη για λόγους marketing, θα λέμε ξανά Mr & Ms Olympia   :08. Toast:

----------

